# Two stone setup that goes good with 4k gesshin?



## kohtachi (Aug 11, 2015)

recommendation stone for two stone set up that will work well with gesshin 4000. 
gesshin 400?
gesshin 400s?
gesshin 1000?
king 800?
jns 800?
jns 300?
atoma 400?
atoma 600?
dmt course?

Thanks,


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 11, 2015)

I used a Gesshin 1200 paired up with the 4k for quite a while, they worked very well together. The only time I found myself wanting something coarser was for heavy thinning, and the 4k makes a good finishing stone for any kitchen knife except for maybe a yanagiba.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## henkbam (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe Naniwa Chosera/Professional 1k stone?


----------



## kohtachi (Aug 11, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> I used a Gesshin 1200 paired up with the 4k for quite a while, they worked very well together. The only time I found myself wanting something coarser was for heavy thinning, and the 4k makes a good finishing stone for any kitchen knife except for maybe a yanagiba.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



what do you use for heavy thinning?


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 11, 2015)

Depends. If it's a wide beveled stainless clad knife I'll use the 220 'pink brick' if I need to hog through a lot of metal. I also used to use the 220 on carbon clad wide bevel knives to initially even out the bevels, but I gave up on that and just let the bevels even themselves out over time now. For narrow bevel knives and carbon clad wide bevels I use the Gesshin 400. 

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 12, 2015)

The Gesshin 1K extra large is a steal at 150.00. Can never have enough med. stone, it's the one used the most.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 13, 2015)

gesh 1200 or chosera 800.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 21, 2015)

so i picked up a king 800 and its been working well, it dishes faster then i like though. Wonder if jns 800 would cut faster dish less and also the jki 1k.


----------



## dands (Sep 21, 2015)

kohtachi said:


> so i picked up a king 800 and its been working well, it dishes faster then i like though. Wonder if jns 800 would cut faster dish less and also the jki 1k.



kings are just softer stones that will... dish faster. the gesshin 800 probably would have been a better bet. but to be honest with you, unless you have some repairing to do, or if these are some really old knives that need a lot of thinning, i'd check out the gesshin 1200 to pair with your 4k gesshin. that would be a sweet 1-2 punch that would leave you with a perfect kitchen edge imo.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2015)

Gesshin 1000 xl is an incredible stone. I'm loving it. A gesshin 400 would be ideal for low grit work. I love this stone as well.


----------



## dfurry (Sep 21, 2015)

Why not Gesshin 2K/4K

The 2K replaces the 1K and it cuts faster than many 1K's

All I want for Xmas is a 2K/4K combo stone :O


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 22, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Gesshin 1000 xl is an incredible stone. I'm loving it. A gesshin 400 would be ideal for low grit work. I love this stone as well.


Saw your videos on youtube. You used a king 800 in one of your videos and wanted to know if you felt that the gesshin 1k cut faster then the king 800. Really on the fence i keep looking at the jns 800 and the red aoto vs the cost of one gesshin 1k xl.
thanks,


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 22, 2015)

The king is merely there to produce an even hazy finish. I just like the dark contrast the king provides. The Gesshin 1000 XL cuts faster and has a better feel. Also it will last FOREVER. [video=youtube;d3b8LswWO1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3b8LswWO1A[/video]


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 24, 2015)

Like the 2K gesshin, but wore it thin sharpening plenty knives. The 1K XL cuts well good pair for the 4K. Get the larger stone they are fun to sharpen on and last a long time. The Gesshin XL is more expensive than the big King, but it is a much nicer stone.


----------

